# staples



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I use 1/2 for stapling the wood strip to hold the foundation. And 1" for everything else. Though I do use a nailer with 3/4 for cross nailing frames. 
David


----------



## LSHonda310 (Mar 30, 2013)

this quote is from this thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?291321-Brad-nailer-or-stapler&highlight=5/8+staple



Michael Bush said:


> I use 1/4" crown staples for everything. 1" long for frames. 1 1/4" when you want to nail a one by to a one by and not go through. 1 1/2" minimum for boxes (the maximum my gun will take, but 2" would be better and I think some guns will do those). 5/8" when you want to nail screen onto a one by and not go through


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

We use 1 1/4" staples in tops and bottoms of our frames, 3/8" crown.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

AstroZomBEE said:


> We use 1 1/4" staples in tops and bottoms of our frames, 3/8" crown.


I agree, the staplers are a bit pricy bit I think of them as the "gold standard" of staplers for frames particularly bottom bars. A case can be made for using 2, 1 1/4" long 1/4" crown staples in the top bars if tou care to set up two staplers. Assuming you are using glue a 1" staple is probably good enough but the extra length seems good insurance. For hive bodies you want a 1/2" crown 2" staple.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Jim... Do you use glue with assembly of hive bodies. I have always used 3/8 crown, 1 1/2 length, Titebond III for assembly of bodies. Never had a problem.

cchoganjr






jim lyon said:


> For hive bodies you want a 1/2" crown 2" staple.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> Jim... Do you use glue with assembly of hive bodies. I have always used 3/8 crown, 1 1/2 length, Titebond III for assembly of bodies. Never had a problem.
> 
> cchoganjr


We do but just on the top and bottom "fingers". I am sure what you are doing will hold up just fine. Don't think I would recommend a 1/4" crown there though.
Assuming you have the rabbet cut frame rests and not the full cut routered ends than a 5d galvanized with glue is a good choice for the 4 end fingers


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

What about the brand , does it matter.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Lots of good inexpensive options for 1/4"crown staplers and some good threads here on Beesource about them. Its the only way to go if you are doing small quantities. Senco is the only only one I know of that makes the 3/8" crown stapler and they are pricy. Mann lake sells them for around $300.


----------



## LSHonda310 (Mar 30, 2013)

If it is glued properly, then the only thing the staples do is hold it together until the glue dries
glue has way more holding ability than nails or staples
with rabbets and finger joints there is alot more surface to glue together


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

LSHonda310 said:


> If it is glued properly, then the only thing the staples do is hold it together until the glue dries
> glue has way more holding ability than nails or staples
> with rabbets and finger joints there is alot more surface to glue together


What you say is generally true assuming its a good quality glue and its properly applied to all surfaces. If you are putting a staple in to hold it during the curing process, though, it might as well be one big enough to hold it if the glue fails. The additional cost for a properly sized fastener is negligible.


----------



## LSHonda310 (Mar 30, 2013)

jim lyon said:


> The additional cost for a properly sized fastener is negligible.


for me and only about 100 boxes to assemble, I don't see spending $300 for a 3/8 staple gun
and the bees also help to glue them together


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

LSHonda310 said:


> for me and only about 100 boxes to assemble, I don't see spending $300 for a 3/8 staple gun
> and the bees also help to glue them together


I would agree, lots of folks seem quite happy with even a budget priced 1/4" crown stapler and with a nice application of glue that is really all you need. The high dollar unit is aimed more for the professional that is doing many thousands of frames each year. The advantages of it are that a single 3/8" staple centered will straddle the groove nicely and will almost never shoot a leg out the side of the endbar. The propolizing the bees do isnt going to have much affect on the integrity of the joint though.


----------



## LSHonda310 (Mar 30, 2013)

jim lyon said:


> The high dollar unit is aimed more for the professional that is doing many thousands of frames each year. The advantages of it are that a single 3/8" staple centered will straddle the groove nicely and will almost never shoot a leg out the side of the endbar.


If I ever do turn professional (which I plan on in about 3 to 5 years) I will probably get a 3/8 gun,
I see what you are saying about straddling the grooves though


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

LSHonda310 said:


> If I ever do turn professional (which I plan on in about 3 to 5 years) I will probably get a 3/8 gun,


For the bee hobbiest to buy a $300.00 staple gun is a little like that same person buying a $600.00 Biesemeyer fence and putting it on a $50.00 saw, in order to make a bee box, (worth $9.00). Slight overkill. (HA!!!) 1/4 inch Harbor Freight staplers will do nicely for most.

If anyone is looking for a very nice, very dependable, narrow crown stapler, I like the Hitachi for about $75.00. Will accept 3/8 to 1 1/2 length staples. 

I like Senco staples, but, the ones from Harbor Freight also work well.

cchoganjr


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I didn't know if there were any problem with the cheaper harbor freight staples and jams .Also 5000 seems like alot for a hobby guy especially if I need 4 or 5 different lengths, I'll have 50.00 in staples .Does anyone sell 500 or 1000 packs at least until I see what I will be using the most.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't really believe you will have a problem with jams on cheaper staple guns. They are not high tech, complicated instruments. 

You should be able to buy quantities of less than 5000, at Lowe's, Home Depot, etc. I use some Harbor Freight staples and I believe they also sell popular sizes in less than 5000 quantity. 

cchoganjr


----------



## propet12 (Jun 17, 2009)

1/4" crown and 1 1/4" length staple for frames and boxes. Use an Arrow 3/8" hand stapler and 1/2" length staples for screen and stapling tar paper on hives for winter wrap. If money was no object, would have bought Senco 3/8" stapler.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I'll try the harbor freight stapler like so many have suggested and see how it goes , I'll try lowes or HD for smaller box's of staples .


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Just because of this thread, I picked up a tool shop pneumatic stapler from Menards. It was on sale for less than $20. To my surprise, it also came with an assortment of staples (500) from 3/8" to 1".
Works great and has a nosepiece that completely removes to clear a jamb (if that ever happens).
Good purchase I believe.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

I use the harbor freight staples with the harbor freight gun without any problems!


----------



## Denis Auclair (Jun 5, 2013)

I use a Mastercraft 2 in 1 nailer-stapler... Tite bond... Blue sticker on all woodware as for staples on frames 1 1/8" lenght 1/4" crown... All other framing 1 3/4" or 2" galvanised brads.

Any air tool from Harbor freight is worth the money... and always a great deal...Just my 2 cents!


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been using a Porter Cable 1/4" crown stapler for my frames with Tite Bond III since I've been keeping bees. I've had the same gun for much longer making furniture, and projects around the home much longer. That's about 10 years. I can highly recommend it.


----------



## BeeSummey208 (Nov 23, 2013)

Looking through the Dadant catalog, I noticed 2"crown staples which I assume is for stapling top and bottom boards. Is there a staple gun that shoots 2" crown staples and how many of you use that size for bottom and top boards?. If you don't use that size for bottom and top what size do you use for stapling the hive boxes to the bottom board? Thanks Blair


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I would use 2" crown staples to put together boxes if I had a stapler that would shoot that length! I doubt many use 2" for building covers and bottom boards and I can't imagine so permanently fastening a bottom board to a hive body. My bottom boards are an antique migratory type that are about 3/4 inch thick between the end cleats and I use a galvanized 6 penny to nail them on the bottom hive body. We may need a better definition of terms to answer your questions.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

BeeSummey208 said:


> Looking through the Dadant catalog, I noticed 2"crown staples which I assume is for stapling top and bottom boards. Is there a staple gun that shoots 2" crown staples and how many of you use that size for bottom and top boards?. If you don't use that size for bottom and top what size do you use for stapling the hive boxes to the bottom board? Thanks Blair



The 2" hive body staples you are referring to are driven in by hand and are designed to fasten a hive body to a bottom board. No stapler, pneumatic or otherwise, that I am aware of can drive a staple such as this.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Jim is correct. The Dadant staples are 2" from "point" to "point", but only 3/4" from crown to point.



> Staples penetrate 3/4''. Points 2'' apart. Quick, easy way to fasten bottom board to hive body. Approx. 125 per lb.
> http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=207http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=207


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Vance G said:


> I would use 2" crown staples to put together boxes if I had a stapler that would shoot that length!


I have one that shoots from 3/8 to 2 inch. I will post the name of the stapler tomorrow.

The 2 inch staple others are showing are used to attach bottom boards to deep supers. Normally used to aid in moving hives so the bottom board cannot separate from the deep super.

cchoganjr


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

The "crown" is the distance between the two legs of the staples. Common crown sizes are, 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2". Staples vary in the size wire they are made from, usually indicated by wire gauge sizes, such as 18 or 16 gauge. And are also sized by the length of their legs.

Staples, used to temporarily/semi-permanently attach bottom boards to the first super are 2" crown and with 3/4" long legs. They are usually driven in with a hammer, similar to nails.

Wikipedia link to staples.


----------



## BeeSummey208 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you all I can rest easy and break out my hammer. I thought I missed something along the way and was getting frustrated not finding a 2" crown staple gun at harbor or home depot. Blair


----------

